# Miniature Book Display



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello all. I have been wanting to do something with miniatures for awhile and between Pinterest and Secret Reaper, I came up with an idea. I got one of the paper mache books from Michaels. I cut a window in the front and covered it to be a spell book. On the inside I made a scene of a witch's kitchen. I really like the way it turned out, but would love some HONEST feedback. I am thinking about making a bunch of these and doing an Etsy thing. I already have the next one in mind, a 'Tales of the Dead' with a graveyard scene. Eventually I might even do other holidays. I would love some constructive criticism and ideas. Thank you



The spine and front cover



The inside from different angles



With the cover shut, how it will actually be. With it shut, you can still see the details on the side



And a little more close up of the main part. One thing I found new while making this is translucent polymer clay, which is what the candles are made of. Looks just like candle wax when you bake it, might find other applications for it later!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

This is a great idea. I love making the miniature scenes inside the pumpkins, and this is a fun new twist. I would think the book format may be easier to ship and to store as well. Where did you find all the small items on the shelves? I really do like it a lot.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks greattttt!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

The only thing I think you might be able to add to this would be cobwebs. You have used the space very well and the overall staging is good. All the miniatures are detailed [very important for this--details are *everything* for miniatures] and look well made. I love the broom--very nicely done. But the room looks "Disney clean". Just a tiny application of cobwebs in the upper corners of the room, at the very top or very bottom of the shelf unit, etc. would be the only thing I think you can add to make it any better. Just don't go overboard. A little bit it all that is needed to make the room look used/lived in but still sort of neglected. Very nice work.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Paint It Black said:


> This is a great idea. I love making the miniature scenes inside the pumpkins, and this is a fun new twist. I would think the book format may be easier to ship and to store as well. Where did you find all the small items on the shelves? I really do like it a lot.


The skull, raven and cauldron itself came from a shop we have in Orlando called Ron's miniatures. Fantastic dollhouse shop that has a holiday room with a ton of Halloween stuff. The 'glass' potion bottles I made by taking dollar tree plastic flute glasses and sawing the stems into pieces. The Pot type ones were finials from the wood section at Michael's. (By the wat, same place the hutches come from, they have those for less than $2) The books are pieces of blue foam I cut to size. Via Pinterest, I found downloadable book covers and potion labels. The pumpkin and candles are made from sculptey. In the cauldron I put a circle of bright green poster board and built up the bubbles with hot glue. I try to make as many things myself as I can. I am new to that part of it so I am still learning, but really enjoy it. 

I had been wanting to a pumpkin for years actually when I first saw one in that shop, but the one you made for secret reaper got me thinking again when I saw these book on pinterest where they had like Thomas Jefferson scenes and the like in them. The thought hit me, why not do a bunch of books with Halloween scenes and the like. (They evidently make these precut books at some dollhouse distributors, but I like the look of the Michaels or JoAnn craft books more for what I am doing. 

Ondenko, 
Thanks for the feedback. I have thought about the cobwebs and I am not sure how to get them in there in miniature. (I actually am also making a pair of witch shoes to sit next to the cauldron in that empty space there) I played a little with the glue gun but did not have the desired results. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I do like the cobweb idea, and the witches shoes. To spook up my pumpkins, I glue Spanish moss to the underside of the top so it is hanging down. That might work too.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great piece of work Br1mston3! 
I bought what may have been a brass & glass clock case with handle & have been throwing around the idea of a Halloween miniature "room" in it. 
May have to make a trip to Orlando & check out Ron's! I'll take my "room" with me.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Bethany said:


> Great piece of work Br1mston3!
> I bought what may have been a brass & glass clock case with handle & have been throwing around the idea of a Halloween miniature "room" in it.
> May have to make a trip to Orlando & check out Ron's! I'll take my "room" with me.


If you do, be prepared to spend time in the place, it is a little overwhelming. My wife is the one who got me into miniatures when just out of the blue deciding she wants to work on a dollhouse. I love the detail that goes into miniatures, that is what drew me in. I like the book idea and I am going to continue to make them, but an idea of have been trying to make happen is I want to make front porch shadowboxes. I would decorate the porches for different holidays. Halloween would of course be my first one!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Paint It Black said:


> I do like the cobweb idea, and the witches shoes. To spook up my pumpkins, I glue Spanish moss to the underside of the top so it is hanging down. That might work too.


I have Spanish moss hanging all over the place here, that would really add to it, thanks! That will be good for the graveyard one I am going to do next. Have you done stones in one of your pumpkins?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I have Spanish moss hanging all over the place here, that would really add to it, thanks! That will be good for the graveyard one I am going to do next. Have you done stones in one of your pumpkins?


That is an understatement! LOL I'll never have to buy spanish moss again, ever! I put some in a jar & labeled it Hag's Hair. Going to do another and spray paint the moss gray & lable it Wizard's Beard. ( Sorry, off subject)


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

That is Gorgous!!!!! And I can't get over you making most of the goodies yourself...that cauldron is simply genius!!! My mind is racing...you could do a whole line of Scary Tales/Grimm books, Nightmare Before Christmas, what about Bedtime Stories but have it be a kids room with something hiding in the closet (glowing eyes) or under the bed. Such a fun idea, thanks so much for sharing


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

pumpkinpie said:


> ..you could do a whole line of Scary Tales/Grimm books, Nightmare Before Christmas, what about Bedtime Stories but have it be a kids room with something hiding in the closet (glowing eyes) or under the bed.


I really like that idea. Having something under the bed would be so cool. I am thinking about a way of possibly lighting these as well without it being in the way so to speak. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Here's my first miniature project that was a cemetery scene.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Really like that Paint it Black! I am doing a graveyard next and that is great reference. What did you use for the stones?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

You can always use the lighting kits for doll houses. I recently saw we're someone used street lights (intended for villages as interior lighting)...you would have to hide the wiring (maybe drill a hole where the pages of the book is, run the wire thru, then paper mâché wrinkled paper over it and paint it to look like weathered pages)...I'll post a pic after while so you see what I'm talking about


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Here are a few of my mâché books, it's not a good pic but u get the idea


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Add Content


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I love the aging on those books!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Really like that Paint it Black! I am doing a graveyard next and that is great reference. What did you use for the stones?


I got the tombstones from Michaels - they are made by Lemax for the spooky villages.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is wicked Nice work on the book, BR1MSTON3.

Love the pumpkin, PIB.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Br1mston3 I've seen tiny little light strings in the crafts stores, perhaps those would work out for something.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Br1mston3--I'd use very small bits of spider web from the cheap bags of Halloween spider web. I'd try stretching the web where I wanted it then go in with a small paint brush and put a tiny drop of glue at 2 or 3 points to hold it permanently in place. 

I might have to try making a miniature witches' room scene. I recently got some cool bits of decorative skull glass that would be good to make mini paperweights for a bookshelf. I also just learned a very cool technique for making marbles that would be excellent as a crystal ball for a séance sort of like Madame Leota from the Haunted Mansion. I'll need to do some experimenting next time I have some open shop time.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I think it looks cool! I love the raven. Since you mentioned Polymere clay, I would add a witches hat somewhere. I made one out of clay once just for fun & it was very easy. Great job.


----------

